# Corona Clone



## maxy007

Hi All,
It's been a while since I've brewed and am just getting back into it. 

I'm going to start with a Corona Clone. What is the best kit to use for this? I've used the coopers Mexican one before and it was ok. Are there any others I should look at?

What about malt? Should I use any of the spray varieties listed [post="0"]here [/post]

What hops or anything else should I use for this brew?

What yeast do you recommend?

I think that's it!!

Thanks for reading and as always any help is greatly appreciated.

Cheers,

Maxy


----------



## timmaaay

My second brew was a corona clone, I used a Morgans Chairmans Selection tin called Cortes Cerveza. Has a strong lime aroma when you open the tin, flavour is just right though not too strong. I used a Saflager W34/70 yeast, can't remember what sugars I used, something similar to either BE1 or BE2. Turned out pretty well I think, will definitely try it again.


----------



## 0M39A

find the palest can you can (probably something like the coopers cervesa can you mentioned), add a kilo of sugar or dextrose so its as thin and watery as possible.

ferment it with a real lager yeast @ 11C or so.

(to get the authentic corona flavour, find your local neighbourhood cat and persuade them to piss in your carboy a few times, and bottle into clear bottles and leave out in the sun for a few weeks to get the authentic corona skunk flavour.)


----------



## petesbrew

0M39A said:


> find the palest can you can (probably something like the coopers cervesa can you mentioned), add a kilo of sugar or dextrose so its as thin and watery as possible.
> 
> ferment it with a real lager yeast @ 11C or so.
> 
> (to get the authentic corona flavour, find your local neighbourhood cat and persuade them to piss in your carboy a few times, and bottle into clear bottles and leave out in the sun for a few weeks to get the authentic corona skunk flavour.)



OM39A, what breed of cat would you use for a corona then, as you don't want to end up with a VB!?!? :beer: 

Back to the point, IMO the coopers cerveza isn't a bad kit. Made a lot better with a wedge of lime in the bottle, but that's just me.
I might just do another one for next summer.


----------



## Warrior Poet

petesbrew said:


> OM39A, what breed of cat would you use for a corona then, as you don't want to end up with a VB!?!? :beer:
> 
> Back to the point, IMO the coopers cerveza isn't a bad kit. Made a lot better with a wedge of lime in the bottle, but that's just me.
> I might just do another one for next summer.




I have a recipe at home, at work at the moment so will put it on here tonight if that's ok. :huh:


----------



## 0M39A

petesbrew said:


> OM39A, what breed of cat would you use for a corona then, as you don't want to end up with a VB!?!? :beer:



http://www.pepperstock.co.uk/pets/petsworld/mexican.jpg


----------



## maxy007

0M39A said:


> (to get the authentic corona flavour, find your local neighbourhood cat and persuade them to piss in your carboy a few times, and bottle into clear bottles and leave out in the sun for a few weeks to get the authentic corona skunk flavour.)



Don't worry mate there is more than one local cat here I'm sure if I got a few and added their "flavour" I might come up with something interesting :icon_drunk:


----------



## maxy007

Warrior Poet said:


> I have a recipe at home, at work at the moment so will put it on here tonight if that's ok. :huh:




That would be awesome!! Thanks


----------



## Warrior Poet

maxy007 said:


> That would be awesome!! Thanks



Ooops sorry :unsure: , totally forgot about it. Was busy putting another brew down  

Will do when I get home.


----------



## Warrior Poet

The recipe I have is this:

Brewcraft Mexican Cerveza (I've also heard that the Blackrock Mexican Cerveza is excellent)
1kg dextrose
12g Super Alpha Hops
Standard Method?? 

Let us know how you go with it.


Poet.


----------



## boingk

My only comment on the Corona style knock off is that any discernable hop character is basically a fault...isn't it? I mean, bittering aside theres bugger-all hop flavour. I think Tetra hops are what is used, and they are resistant to light thus the clear bottles. 

I'd go with something like...750g Dextrose and 250g Maltodextrin. Or failing that, just bung in 800-1000g dextrose and see how it goes. Wait, a Coopers brew enhancer no. 1 is what you'd want! Thats pretty much the first suggestion in a box! I'll try it n see how we go...


----------



## turto77

Has anyone tried brewing this with lime? I have a few fresh limes and was thinking about adding them to the brew. How many should i use and how do i use them?


----------



## samhighley

Turto said:


> Has anyone tried brewing this with lime? I have a few fresh limes and was thinking about adding them to the brew. How many should i use and how do i use them?



If you're interested in a lime flavoured Corona style, then i'd suggest trying the Morgans Chairman's Selection Corte's Cerveza.

This ends up as a Corona style beer with a dominant lime flavour.

Sam


----------



## turto77

Thanks Sammy, but i already have a kit and the limes, just want to know how to use them together.


----------



## boingk

Turto - you could always experiment! Maybe use 2 or 3 limes for the whole thing [squeezed, no skin]? I have no idea...

Alternatively you could simply use fresh limes in the beer when you drink it, but seeing as you already have them I doubt they'll last that long...good luck anyway - interesting idea!

I'm going to throw tegether a brew using good old Coopers International Series Cerveza, and a LHBS mixed additive pack of 600g Dextrose, 200g LDME and 200g Maltodextrin. So basically a Coopers BE2 with 50g each of LDME and Maltodex transformed into Dextrose...hmmm. Sounds alright for a bash at the 'almighty' Corona!


----------



## AlwayzLoozeCount

I was at a pub yesterday and they had these beers in fridge called miller chill they were actualy very nice. Mexican style with lots of lime flavour, I could not taste any hops at all. Probly a bit of a girls beer but they went down very easily.


----------



## turto77

boingk said:


> Turto - you could always experiment! Maybe use 2 or 3 limes for the whole thing [squeezed, no skin]? I have no idea...
> 
> Alternatively you could simply use fresh limes in the beer when you drink it, but seeing as you already have them I doubt they'll last that long...good luck anyway - interesting idea!
> 
> I'm going to throw tegether a brew using good old Coopers International Series Cerveza, and a LHBS mixed additive pack of 600g Dextrose, 200g LDME and 200g Maltodextrin. So basically a Coopers BE2 with 50g each of LDME and Maltodex transformed into Dextrose...hmmm. Sounds alright for a bash at the 'almighty' Corona!




Thanks Boingk,
I have the coopers kit also and a pack of BE2.
I might try adding 4 limes sliced and without the peel and see how it goes.


----------



## boingk

Righteo. Actually, check out some of the lemonade threads - I think they said that its the rind [but not the pith underneath] that gives flavour. You want the pith excluded so as not to impart a strong, harsh bitterness.

I'm fairly sure thats correct...


----------



## turto77

I finally got around to doing this on Friday night as follows

Coopers Mexican Cerveza Kit
Coopers BE2
3 zest and juice Large limes
Kit yeast

I made the kit as standard and heated the zest and juice with 2 litres of pre-boiled water to about 80 degrees for 20 minutes and added it to the fermenter and pitched yeast at 18 deg. and it is happily fermenting. SG was 1043

I will update further as it progresses.


----------



## mfdes

What's this whole fascination with Corona and lime? 
Corona doesn't have lime. Bars only put a lime or lemon wedge in it for English-speaking tourists. 
Why'd you ruin a perfectly good beer with citrus flavour?

Speaking of which has anyone tried the Barefoot Raddler? (***puke!***)

MFS.


----------



## mckenry

mfdes said:


> What's this whole fascination with Corona and lime?
> Corona doesn't have lime. Bars only put a lime or lemon wedge in it for English-speaking tourists.
> Why'd you ruin a perfectly good beer with citrus flavour?
> 
> Speaking of which has anyone tried the Barefoot Raddler? (***puke!***)
> 
> MFS.



Exactly - Corona doesnt have a lime flavour - without the wedge. In fact, having spent some time in Central & Sth America, I observed the following;
Corona is pretty much their mega-swill. We were served corona with lime, (lemon sometimes) outdoors, but never indoors.
I asked the friendly barmaid why and the answer is astoundingly simple.
The lime or lemon keeps the flies off your bottle. Nothing to do with taste. Indoors = no flies (not always the case :angry: ) so no wedge.
Also - for it to be effective the wedge needs to protrude from the bottle.
So next time you see a suit with his corona and lime, indoors, AND the wedge jammed down the neck - you'll know he's a tool :lol:


----------



## l7edwards

mckenry said:


> Exactly - Corona doesnt have a lime flavour - without the wedge. In fact, having spent some time in Central & Sth America, I observed the following;
> Corona is pretty much their mega-swill. We were served corona with lime, (lemon sometimes) outdoors, but never indoors.
> I asked the friendly barmaid why and the answer is astoundingly simple.
> The lime or lemon keeps the flies off your bottle. Nothing to do with taste. Indoors = no flies (not always the case :angry: ) so no wedge.
> Also - for it to be effective the wedge needs to protrude from the bottle.
> So next time you see a suit with his corona and lime, indoors, AND the wedge jammed down the neck - you'll know he's a tool :lol:




Just on that, i've heard that the use of lemon was primarily for the acidic properties - the lemon would be rubbed a round the outside of the bottle - and this would kill any germs on the outside of the bottle - allowing the drinker to drink from the bottle


----------



## mfdes

l7edwards said:


> Just on that, i've heard that the use of lemon was primarily for the acidic properties - the lemon would be rubbed a round the outside of the bottle - and this would kill any germs on the outside of the bottle - allowing the drinker to drink from the bottle



Which is kinda funny since the bottles are pasteurised before they leave the factory AND the low pH in lemon juice may stop germs growing, but certainly does not kill them effectively.

MFS


----------



## hotboost

Sounds good , has anyone done the morgans corona copy and waht results?...


----------



## l7edwards

l7edwards said:


> Just on that, i've heard that the use of lemon was primarily for the acidic properties - the lemon would be rubbed a round the outside of the bottle - and this would kill any germs on the outside of the bottle - allowing the drinker to drink from the bottle




the idea is that once they leave the factory you dont know where they have been, who has touched them, what they have done to them. Similar to being told to drink out with a straw in asian countries e.g. thailand


----------



## mfdes

Lemon juice doesn't kill germs.
MFS


----------



## andrewg1978

I found a recipe the other day,

standard Coopers mexican cervaza, 500g light malt, 500g dextrose, 200gm corn syrup. Sounds interesting, I am going to try next time but a few brews already planned. Any thoughts if this is a good combinatation or not?


----------



## AlwayzLoozeCount

mckenry said:


> Exactly - Corona doesnt have a lime flavour - without the wedge. In fact, having spent some time in Central & Sth America, I observed the following;
> Corona is pretty much their mega-swill. We were served corona with lime, (lemon sometimes) outdoors, but never indoors.
> I asked the friendly barmaid why and the answer is astoundingly simple.
> The lime or lemon keeps the flies off your bottle. Nothing to do with taste. Indoors = no flies (not always the case :angry: ) so no wedge.
> Also - for it to be effective the wedge needs to protrude from the bottle.
> So next time you see a suit with his corona and lime, indoors, AND the wedge jammed down the neck - you'll know he's a tool :lol:



I like corona but its gotta have lemon in it, im not a fan of lime. I normaly only drink it if I have a hangover, it does go down easily. It does taste like shit without lemon or lime.


----------



## 0M39A

Whats with everyone using maltodextrine and ale yeasts when trying to clone a very very thin bodied lager?


----------



## DKS

0M39A said:


> Whats with everyone using maltodextrine and ale yeasts when trying to clone a very very thin bodied lager?



Two weeks ago I bottled a corona style from a coopers ceveza with a little dme and lager yeast,
and fermented around 8 - 10degs for a month then secondary for 2 weeks. Im going to leave it till next summer but am concerned that the cold ferment and second stage have left nothing behind. Upon bottling I thru in a small piece of chilli to 5 or 6 bottles as a kicker, might spark up something . If its no good Ill put some lemon wedges with it and pass it off to my shiney ass father in-law he"ll love it. Anyway Ill try one from time to time and see how it goes.The point is, even with the DME theres not much in this at all but some people like it like that.Hope you enjoy yours.

Daz


----------



## boingk

I've done the standard Coopers Cerveza kit with 600g Dextrose, 200g Maltodextrin and 200g LDME. Primed with white sugar. Seems to be on the right track - had one after a week in the bottle and its definitely reminiscent of Corona. Have to wait and see how it goes with age, but I'd recommend the recipe to anyone looking to 'clone' it.


----------



## Thunderlips

andrewg1978 said:


> I found a recipe the other day,
> 
> standard Coopers mexican cervaza, 500g light malt, 500g dextrose, 200gm corn syrup. Sounds interesting, I am going to try next time but a few brews already planned. Any thoughts if this is a good combinatation or not?


A pretty basic combination really.
I use that for all my kits these days, except for the maltodextrine which I never bother with.
A small amount of dry wheat malt (about 50gms or so) can also help with head retention.
As for the Coopers Mexican, I'm not a real lover of the style but gave it a go anyway and thought it was terrible.


----------



## BrewerDave

Going to do a Coopers Mexican Cerveza with BE1 tomorrow. I figure BE1 will give a lighter taste than the recommended BE2 would... considering Corona is the blandest "cerveza" I've ever had


----------



## brendanos

boingk said:


> I think Tetra hops are what is used, and they are resistant to light thus the clear bottles.



It's my understanding that they don't use tetra hops, which explains...



mckenry said:


> We were served corona with lime, (lemon sometimes) outdoors, but never indoors.


----------



## soupbones

I made one of the Morgans brand Chairmans Cerveza, and though it turned out not a bad drop, I don't think it was much like Corona. I beleive that Corona uses a hop called Galena for its aroma and flavouring. Hard hop to get in Australia, but I believe that Craftbrewer sell them if anyone is interested.
I think any of the decent mexican cerveza kits and this hop woudl make a good Corona style beer. MAybe avoid the ones with the lime additions if you can. Adding lime editions to your brewing never seems to come out right, and if you ask me, your better off sticking the lime into your beer in the form of a slice of lime at the time of drinking rather then trying to infuse it. They don't put lime in Corona beer at all, so I can't see why people want to try and infuse lime or lemon flavour into a beer to copy a beer which does not contain it in the first place.


----------



## BrewerDave

soupbones said:


> They don't put lime in Corona beer at all, so I can't see why people want to try and infuse lime or lemon flavour into a beer to copy a beer which does not contain it in the first place.



The technical challenge maybe? Other than that I see no point either.


----------



## soupbones

BrewerDave said:


> The technical challenge maybe? Other than that I see no point either.



Possibly, but if your going to clone a beer then your aim is to get it as close as possible to the real deal, so adding lime is not something you shoudl be doing. I know there are now all these other beers that have recently come on the market, mainly aimed at women drinkers that have infused lime and spices. Maybe people are trying to get closer to those megaswill beers.


----------



## BrewerDave

soupbones said:


> Possibly, but if your going to clone a beer then your aim is to get it as close as possible to the real deal, so adding lime is not something you shoudl be doing. I know there are now all these other beers that have recently come on the market, mainly aimed at women drinkers that have infused lime and spices. Maybe people are trying to get closer to those megaswill beers.



Maybe. From looking at this forum, and a few others, with cerveza threads, I get the feeling most people don't brew it for themselves, rather to "keep the missus happy" 

I know if my girlfriend wasn't asking for a cerveza in the vein of Corona, Cantina or Ariba, I'd be doing some sort of ale


----------



## sid

I'm putting down a blackrock mexican lager early next week, with a 1/2 kg of hopped light dried malt extract, 1kg dextrose, might dry hop it, have to see. Never done a mexican lager before.............don't know why I'm doing it now, heheh, not a fan of carona, I must be bored


----------



## mfdes

Mexican lagers are never dry hopped, at least none of the one's I've tasted, which is most.

MFS.


----------



## soupbones

Last time I drank a Corona and a Sol I did note a hop aroma, though not a strong one. After doing some research on why people put lemon or lime wedges in Corona when they drink it the answer was simple, and slightly disturbing to say the least. From what I have read, the beer, being in clear glass, goes off slightly when it gets light struck, and the slight 'skunk' smell can be masked with a wedge of lemon or lime.
But when I have smelt this beer it did not have this skunk smell if you ask me.

Corona I would say is not bittered at all during the brew process and is only slightly flavoured and aromered with Galena hops.


----------



## mfdes

What I've heard on the dodgy grapevine (an employee of Barth-Haas who control 60% of the world hop crop) is that they use hop products designed to avoid or minimise light-strike. I presume this means tetra and hop oil.

MFS.


----------



## brendanos

No, soupbones was on the money.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies

mfdes said:


> What I've heard on the dodgy grapevine (an employee of Barth-Haas who control 60% of the world hop crop) is that they use hop products designed to avoid or minimise light-strike. I presume this means tetra and hop oil.
> 
> MFS.


Clear/green bottles = Tetra hops. Now who is going to explain light struck in simple terms ? Easy get 2 bottles of natural brewed beer and stick one in the sun for a hour and the other in the fridge and taste the difference. Tetra hops will stop this to a certain extent. If you want to find the tech reasons search Mercaptans (onions/skunky). Not a good flavor. Use brown bottles for your brewed beers and stop the light affect.
GB


----------



## soupbones

Back onto the subject or Corona itself, I would not think it would have a huge opertunity to be light struck anyway. Once bottled at the brewery they are pretty much put straight into the cases, and usually remain there until most customers are ready to drink them. Of course you will get those employees of bottle shops or bar staff who pull the six packs out and stick them in the fridge. Still don't think they will get much sunlight directly, but they will see plenty of light in a bar fridge or a fridge when the sell them in a bottle shop, though again, i would guess this would usually be fluro light, which I don't think effects the beer as bad, as fluro lights don't contain a lot of yellow light.

As I said, last time I had a Corona, which was late last year, i noted the slight hop aroma, and a distinct hop after taste. The beer itself is pretty hopless but, and very bland tasting with almost no bitterness at all.


----------



## BrewerDave

A little off topic: Just tried my Coopers Cerveza kit + BE1 out of the fermenter (not done yet) and it tastes really strong, I guess the taste will mellow, although I kind of hope not. If anyone who drinks cerveza regularly as their prefered taste of beer, this would have knocked them out


----------



## sid

mfdes said:


> Mexican lagers are never dry hopped, at least none of the one's I've tasted, which is most.
> 
> MFS.



Dry hoped or not, I just have to play with this kit, heheh. I think carona the most boring of beers, so I will play with the blackrock mexican lager and give a bit more flavour, hopefully it'll turn out good.


----------



## turto77

Turto said:


> I finally got around to doing this on Friday night as follows
> 
> Coopers Mexican Cerveza Kit
> Coopers BE2
> 3 zest and juice Large limes
> Kit yeast
> 
> I made the kit as standard and heated the zest and juice with 2 litres of pre-boiled water to about 80 degrees for 20 minutes and added it to the fermenter and pitched yeast at 18 deg. and it is happily fermenting. SG was 1043
> 
> I will update further as it progresses.



For anyone that is interested FG was 1008 after 8 days, I then racked to secondary for a week and then into the keg. Quite a nice drop with the lime coming though just enough to give a normally bland beer a nice tang. great as a summer quaffer asit is light and very easy to drink. :chug: :chug:


----------



## andrewg1978

Hi All,

I am going to put down another coopers Corona Clone for my wife. I have seen a recipe to add 200gms of corn syrup to the fermentor with BE2. Couple of questions though....

1/ Has anyone tried this or knows what effect it will have
2/ I could not find corn syrup as such for the local supermarket but found glucose syrup "made from corn". I would presume this is the same.

Thanks All


----------



## boingk

andrewg1978 - the syrup you found from the supermarket is corn sugar [glucose] which is 100% fermentable, as opposed to maltodextrin which is only 30% fermentable. The remaining solids in the maltodextrin thicken up the beer. For this reason, maltodextrin is generally included when there isn't a lot of malt in the brew to start with, and thus compensates for the resultant lack of body.

I'd give the BE2 a shot - I used something very similar [600g Dextrose, 200g each of LDME and Maltodextrin, BE2 is 500g Dextrose, 250g each LDME and Maltodextrin] and it came out a treat when combined with the Coopers Cerveza tin. By "treat" I mean bugger-all body & colour, mild taste and bitterness - it was described as 'sweet' by one of my mates. So, a good session beer by all accounts and very unoffensive.

Cheers - boingk


----------



## the_purple_dragon

My excuse for putting a cerveza down is it was given to me, and I suppose I don't mind one or two myself, but it has to be on a stinkin' hot day.

I asked my LHBS for some hops that would suit and he gave me Tettnanger. Along with 1kg of brew booster which from what I've been led to believe is pretty much BE2. And Saflager S-23.

It will go down as soon as I bottle my Stella Artois clone....

This has got to be the greatest hobby on the planet!!!!!!

Cheers

TPD


----------



## andrewg1978

boingk said:


> andrewg1978 - the syrup you found from the supermarket is corn sugar [glucose] which is 100% fermentable, as opposed to maltodextrin which is only 30% fermentable. The remaining solids in the maltodextrin thicken up the beer. For this reason, maltodextrin is generally included when there isn't a lot of malt in the brew to start with, and thus compensates for the resultant lack of body.
> 
> I'd give the BE2 a shot - I used something very similar [600g Dextrose, 200g each of LDME and Maltodextrin, BE2 is 500g Dextrose, 250g each LDME and Maltodextrin] and it came out a treat when combined with the Coopers Cerveza tin. By "treat" I mean bugger-all body & colour, mild taste and bitterness - it was described as 'sweet' by one of my mates. So, a good session beer by all accounts and very unoffensive.
> 
> Cheers - boingk



Thanks for that, will give it a go on the next brew. 

Why so many people enjoy a "bugger-all body & colour, mild taste and bitterness" - AKA corona is beyond me but I suppose sometimes you have to accomadate all tastes. Also it's loads cheeper then $60/ctn for the commercial swill  .


----------



## brettprevans

reciepe suggestion:

1 Cerveza can, 
350g Dex, 
250g LDME,
100g Carapils or wheat extract 
5g Glacier hops @20, 
10g Glacier hops @15, 
10g Glacier @10, 
20g Glacier @ flameout, 
22L
2 x saflager @ 12C for 3 weeks, then chill as cold as I can for another 2.
~4.2% before bottling. OG 1.038, FG 1.008

glacier gives a nice subtle lemon hint.


----------



## mfdes

I don't get lemon from glacier... just a fairly english aroma, like a generic essence of goldings, fuggle, etc...

MFS


----------



## brettprevans

mfdes said:


> I don't get lemon from glacier... just a fairly english aroma, like a generic essence of goldings, fuggle, etc...
> 
> MFS


I blame Stuster. I read one of his posts on glacier and lemon tastes and now I can only get lemon from it. I really like it in this sort of beer. adds a little complexity to a lawnmower/corona style beer


----------



## Ben Hardman

soupbones said:


> I made one of the Morgans brand Chairmans Cerveza, and though it turned out not a bad drop, I don't think it was much like Corona. I beleive that Corona uses a hop called Galena for its aroma and flavouring. Hard hop to get in Australia, but I believe that Craftbrewer sell them if anyone is interested.
> I think any of the decent mexican cerveza kits and this hop woudl make a good Corona style beer. MAybe avoid the ones with the lime additions if you can. Adding lime editions to your brewing never seems to come out right, and if you ask me, your better off sticking the lime into your beer in the form of a slice of lime at the time of drinking rather then trying to infuse it. They don't put lime in Corona beer at all, so I can't see why people want to try and infuse lime or lemon flavour into a beer to copy a beer which does not contain it in the first place.



Because they like the flavour?


----------



## Black Devil Dog

It's been 9 years and 6 months since he posted his comment.


----------



## Ben Hardman

Yeah, putting down that brew and stumbled across it hahaha.


----------



## koshari

I wonder if you could steep a little bit of dark barly to make it closer to dos eques amber?


----------



## Ben Hardman

Nah want a corona clone, quite enjoy one, question because you want it quite thin should I just use dextrose instead of a brew enhancer?


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles

If you want to make a Corona clone you need to employ a Mexican to drink your product first.


Failing this, put it in clear bottles and expose them to blue light to get the right amount of skunkiness. Same effect.


----------



## Danscraftbeer

Ben Hardman said:


> Yeah, putting down that brew and stumbled across it hahaha.


Show your recipe I'll show my, attempt at the style. Mine is pretty good actually but less a lolly beer like Carona.
I only slightly upped the hop flavor profile that is hop overdose for (Corona) but they use weird stuff like . 
So called flavor stabalizer or some shit? Propylene Glycol. Intersting stuff I baught food grade IBC tanks that held this stuff. Tip that on your lawn its a far faster organic killer than Roundup weedkiller. Turn your lawn into dry yellow straw in 24-48 hours but don't listen to me. Billions of litres of Propylene Glycol is consumed as a food additive by the population.


----------



## wereprawn

Danscraftbeer said:


> Show your recipe I'll show my, attempt at the style. Mine is pretty good actually but less a lolly beer like Carona.
> I only slightly upped the hop flavor profile that is hop overdose for (Corona) but they use weird stuff like .
> So called flavor stabalizer or some shit? Propylene Glycol. Intersting stuff I baught food grade IBC tanks that held this stuff. Tip that on your lawn its a far faster organic killer than Roundup weedkiller. Turn your lawn into dry yellow straw in 24-48 hours but don't listen to me. Billions of litres of Propylene Glycol is consumed as a food additive by the population.


It's all about quantity. Citric acid and Calcium Sulfate will , for example, kill lawn and possibly yourself if used in concentrated form, but many brewers use these products and other potentially dangerous ones quite safely.


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles

One of my professors was a specialist in herbicides. He noticed that a particular dog pissed on the lawn every day and the lawn promptly died, so he went to the extent of capturing the dog's urine and analysing it for potential herbicides. Turned out that the dog's urine was very concentrated and the mechanism was simply salt burn.

BTW the stabilised hop extract has nothing to do with proplyene glycol, see below, and AFAIK Corona doesn't use a stabilised extract anyway. The lack of stabilised extract explains the lightstruck character it always seems to have.

The stabiliser I think you meant is propylene glycol alginate, used as a foam stabiliser in beer, not propylene glycol.

Glycol is simply and old term for a diol, eg propylene glycol is a propan- (3 carbon) chain with two hydroxyls. The alginate is an ester of this and alginic acid (derived from seaweed). They are no more related than strawberry flavour (ethyl methylphenylglycidate) and ethanol.


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles

As a side note: glycols can be toxic but this is usually because of the oxidation products formed from them in the body. 

Ethylene glycol (ethandiol) oxidises to glycolic acid (hydroxyethanoic acid) and thence to oxalic acid (ethandioc acid) which is toxic.

Propylene glycol (propan 1,2 diol) oxidises to lactic acid (2 hydroxy propanoic acid) and thence to pyruvic acid (2 keto propanoic acid). Neither of these is toxic (in fact pyruvate is an important metabolic intermediary).


----------



## Danscraftbeer

I'm just thinking the Clone (not). Home brew. Versus . Commercial.
I dont think I'm familiar with light struck flavor. The closest I have experienced to skunk flavor (I have never smelt a skunk before so dont really know I'll imagine feral cat/fox/rat/Possum piss vermin etc) nor do I know light struck beer flavor other than stale. I know that flavor it is a common flavor in all commercial beers its called aging. Its not a bad thing.


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles

Each to his own, I poured several beers down the sink today because they were stale. I hate stale beer.

We've been riding hills in the Yarra Valley this weekend, stopped at Dan's in Ringwood on the way back to check their stocks of the excellent 2012 rieslings they recently put on cellar release. Bought a few beers while I was there: big mistake. Apart from the Chimay blanc (which was acceptable but not great) they were all so stale as to be undrinkable.

Teaches me for buying beer at Dan's, their stock rotation is hopeless.

As to skunky / lightstruck flavour, put a clean beer with a decent level of bitterness in a clear glass container and expose it to sunlight for a few hours. Chill it and try to drink it. If you can you are a braver man than I.


----------



## koshari

Ben Hardman said:


> Nah want a corona clone, quite enjoy one, question because you want it quite thin should I just use dextrose instead of a brew enhancer?


i think so, its no coincidence that megaswill from tropical countries has a lot of dex given they dont produce a lot of barley., that and its a hell of a lot cheaper,


----------



## Danscraftbeer

Ben Hardman said:


> Nah want a corona clone, quite enjoy one, question because you want it quite thin should I just use dextrose instead of a brew enhancer?


Bare in mind though measure some Corona in a hydrometer it reads ~ 1.014. That's rather high final gravity IMO. Sweet finish.


----------



## Ben Hardman

Danscraftbeer said:


> Show your recipe I'll show my, attempt at the style. Mine is pretty good actually but less a lolly beer like Carona.
> I only slightly upped the hop flavor profile that is hop overdose for (Corona) but they use weird stuff like .
> So called flavor stabalizer or some shit? Propylene Glycol. Intersting stuff I baught food grade IBC tanks that held this stuff. Tip that on your lawn its a far faster organic killer than Roundup weedkiller. Turn your lawn into dry yellow straw in 24-48 hours but don't listen to me. Billions of litres of Propylene Glycol is consumed as a food additive by the population.



I don't expect anything fancy as much to mosts horror here will throw a wedge of lime in the glass. Was thinking either some BE2 or even a kilo of dextrose, no added hops and the coopers cervaza kit.

Mainly want a quaffer on a hot day, got some amber ales and such planned for the fancier stuff.


----------

